# Starting Raw...



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to feed my dog raw and am wondering how and when to begin?

I doubt the breeder will be feeding raw so how do i start?

Changes in food often cause digestive upset so do i mix a tiny piece of raw with what she's used to and build up until only raw, or do i go all out and just give only raw from day 1?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

When I got Audrey from her breeder, she was eating Evo kibble. You are not supposed to mix raw with kibble because it is digested differently. I knew I was going to put her on raw the day I got her and i was scheduled to get her at 6pm. So I call the breeder at 11am and asked her not to feed her again before I got her so that I may switch her diet. The breeder agreed and I got her at 6pm. At 8pm I fed her her first meal (raw) It was a chicken wing tip smash via hammer and a little extra chuck of chucken meat. It took her a long time to eat it but she enjoyed it so much. There is mothing like watching you dog eat raw-their meant to be natural diet. The not only highly benefit healthwise, they also enjoy their meals and eat them at a reasonable pace rather than suck it down.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Audreybabypup. Just dive right in! 

There's a post in the raw section that is stickied on how to begin. Lots of links. Take your time and do some reading/research before you begin.


----------



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Do you find feeding raw cost effective as well as better healthwise?

I feed my cats part raw, but find with 4 it would cost too much as the sole diet. There's also the Taurine issue for cats but that's another story!!

I'm also taking this opportunity to say that Brody is stunning! I absolutely LOVE him!!


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Addd me to the Brody Fan Club too  He's just gorgeous!!!! 

One of the customers who comes in our shop has a 4-month old girl who has the same markings as Brody and she's stunning.....and soooo friendly  Covers me in kisses every time I see her....I keep asking if they are sick of her yet because I want her!!!


----------

